# Classic updates



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

Have had the classic for a bit over a month, have been working on the fit, swapped out the 53 for a 50 and pretty much finally got it dialed in. Only change I'm thinking is the bars for some zipp SC carbon, otherwise I'll probally keep as is, first time I've used white bar tape, I like it, not sure how Long it will stay white tho


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

My other ride.


----------



## wadel (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice bikes! :thumbsup:


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

Here is my classics latest reincarnation 
Thinks its done for now, changed to blk, added force
Group set and some Mavic elites


----------

